# Моделизм > Моделизм: Авиация >  Постройка модели Бе-10 от ЮМТК

## Helix

Решил открыть эту ветку, п.к. исходя из дискуссии на румоделизме  http://rumodelism.com/forum/read.php...22062&t=222062 есть желающие посмотреть и прокомментировать процесс сборки вакушки. Не одному же К.Даффи делать наши «редкие» аппараты  :Wink: . Изначально было предложено купить эту вакушку, сделать (причем не тяп-ляп) и показать. Постараюсь показать весь процесс сборки и выявить все ляпы данной модели. Хочу заранее предупредить – как всегда у нас бывает, времени всегда не хватает, но т.к. я веду кружек стендового моделизма и занятия проходят три раза в неделю, то буду вырывать по одному часу на эту модель (все остальные модели по-боку :) ) , т.е. три часа в неделю на сборку (благо сроку дали год). Это я к тому, что делать буду долго и кому это будет интересно – придется потерпеть  :Smile:  . Я конечно не считаю себя мастером с большой буквы, но свои первые самоделки (вакушки на болванке и т.д.) начал строить еще с начала 80-х. Тогда еще Фрог стал входить в нашу жизнь, а так все Пластикард и чехи выпускали модели наших самолетов, поэтому-то и многие моделисты начинали с самодельных вакушек, как и я. Сейчас конечно выбор просто огромный и  мы  купаемся в изобилии моделей наших самолетов (и притом в разнообразных масштабах) но порой встречаются и такие, как этот  Бе-10. Отмечу сразу модель не блещет супер качеством я бы назвал ее  набором заготовок для постройки с нуля, т.е по-нашему - дрова :Biggrin: 

Если есть желающие - пинайте  :Biggrin:

----------


## MAX

Вот это по нашему! Будет очень интересно последить за процессом. Мой спор остается в силе. :Biggrin:  Сейчас еще один товарищь подтянется с бериевской фирмы. Я думаю, по матчасти он сильно поможет.
Удачи.

----------


## Helix

Покупать я ее не буду, а возьму за исходник первую пробную «отжимку» (на ней проверялось качество и достаточное количество отверстий в форме (форму еще даже не мыли, поэтому пластик в остатках пластелина). Вакушка провалялась почти год в мастерской и товарного вида естественно не имеет (грязная и пыльная) и естественно «бракованная», т.е. есть недожатые места, особенно на скулах лодки и редане (это на последующих моделях устранено путем досверливания отверстий)  Вакуха выдавлена из 2мм полистирола и точить ее придется долго. Сразу бросаются в глаза окопы для блох, т.е. расшивка (а я считаю, что вакушные модели следует делать вообще без расшивки, только слегка обозначить места рулевых поверхностей, а уже расшивку нарезать самому. На данном пластике – 2мм она вообще отдавилась ужасно – думаю надо выдавить хотя бы из 1мм полистирола стабилизаторы – все-таки будет лучше. Или не портить эксперимент, а мучаться :) ) придется или шпаклевать или стачивать. Из афтемаркета ничего нет, за исключением кабины стрелка от Роденовского Ан-12. Перекатное шасси думаю переделать из колес от Ту-4 (вроде по размеру подходят – или посоветуйте из чего лучше). Катапультные кресла К-22 тоже вроде не делают.

----------


## Helix

> Сейчас еще один товарищь подтянется с бериевской фирмы. Я думаю, по матчасти он сильно поможет.
> Удачи.


Он не хочет "подтягиваться"  :Tongue: , т.ч. я с ним через почту буду общаться :Smile:

----------


## Helix

День первый (вернее вечер, дело было в понедельник).
Начало оно всегда полно оптимизма, но тут надо заметить его не убавилось, хоть и появились первые "баги" модели. Стал делать обрезку скорлупок фюзеляжа и обнаружил два неприятных момента. Первый- это необходимо обратить внимание на места стыковки верхней части половинок фюзеляжа с блоком мотогондол. Там обрезку следует делать более аккуратно.(места дал на фото, п.с. пластелин гадит весь вид :Smile: ). Второе - это фюзеляж после обрезки образовал прогиб - надо исправлять, п.к. тяжело будет равномерно стачивать кромки скорлупы.

----------


## Helix

С прогибом решил бороться путем вклеивания шпангоутов и установкой между ними распорки-усилителя. Как назло под рукой не оказалось чего-либо годного на роль распорки (куски полистирола 5мм и трубки - короткие. Есть варианты - отпилить куски от фюзеляжа Ан-24 или от обрезков вакушки.

----------


## Helix

Плюнул на все эти "извращения", взял лист 5мм полистирола и на циркулярке отпилил от него брусок 5Х5мм.  :Smile: 
Вот, что получилось - теперь можно стачивать кромки на половинках фюзеляжа.

----------


## Helix

День второй. Сточил половинки фюзеляжа и состыковал их все практически получилось хорошо. Сразу стали четко видны проблемные места – это редан и скулы лодки. Редан исправить легко, путем вставки полосок полистирола. А вот как править скулы (т.б. необходимо уменьшить ширину изгиба оной) это будет проблемой. Я хочу попробовать сточить наружный край, вклеить туда полоску  полистирола, зашпаклевать и обточить скулу. Но это все будет делаться после сборки кабин и склейки всего фюзеляжа.  Может будут другие предложения??

----------


## Helix

Теперь с двигателями. Детали имеют такой вид. Обтачивать придется в разных плоскостях. Сначала была мысль обрезать корневые зализы и точить их отдельно (карандашная линия на фото), но потом передумал и подогнал гондолы двигателей на краю наждака.

----------


## Helix

Итог прикладки половинок двигателей  не радует, п.к. зализы надо делать практически заново, путем вставок кусочков полистирола и обтачивать(подгонять).

----------


## Helix

День третий и четвертый. Все время ушло на стачивание половинок крыльев, оперения, киля, поплавков и прочей мелочевки (т.е. завершить всю «черновую» работу). При стачивании половинок крыльев, пришлось пожертвовать корневой законцовкой крыла, т.к. она (для верхней половинки крыла) имеет внутренний наклон и мешает при обработке. Впоследствии придется  изготовить эти детали заново. 
Пришел к выводу, что для половинок стабилизатора, 2 мм полистирол слишком толстый, думаю, что стоит его отдавить из 1-1,5мм полистирола.
Возник также вопрос с окошками (очень мелкие по всему корпусу) на фюзеляже лодки, пока думаю делать вставки из 1мм оргстекла и обрабатывать их зацело с фюзеляжем, а места окошек полировать и при окраске закрывать масками. Может у кого будут другие предложения??

----------


## MAX

Конечно можно сделать мелкие окна по другому. Зачем мучиться с оргстеклом. Я, на Бе-12, заливал смолой. Через них видно все равно ничего не будет, а стекло иммитирует отлично.
Смола американская, пятиминутка. Продается в автомагазинах. Снаружи приклеивается скочь "бутербродом" (на большой кусок скоча, к клейкому слою, приклеиваем маленький кусочек, чуть больше иллюминатора, и все это дело на иллюминатор). Чуток промазываем скоч в иллюминаторе маслом (самую малость) и капаем туда смолу. Через 15 минут снимаем скоч. Получается абсолютно ровное блестящее окошечко. Может получиться небольшая линза, но это будет не принципиально.

----------


## Helix

> Конечно можно сделать мелкие окна по другому. Зачем мучиться с оргстеклом.


Я уже давно Ваш Бе-12 видел :). И пятиминутка у меня прозрачная тоже есть. Я просто пытаюсь выполнить модель, как говориться в ее "первозданном" виде, т.е. без использования всяких "прибамбасов" (что-то наподобии "сельской" сборки без подручных средств и материалов - хотя такой вариант и не получается :) ). Да я смотрю и *тема мало кого интересует*. Может и не расписывать всех сложностей, а показывать результаты этапов выполнения (а как и что там было сделано - пропустить)

----------


## MAX

> Я уже давно Ваш Бе-12 видел :). И пятиминутка у меня прозрачная тоже есть. Я просто пытаюсь выполнить модель, как говориться в ее "первозданном" виде, т.е. без использования всяких "прибамбасов" (что-то наподобии "сельской" сборки без подручных средств и материалов - хотя такой вариант и не получается :) ). Да я смотрю и *тема мало кого интересует*. Может и не расписывать всех сложностей, а показывать результаты этапов выполнения (а как и что там было сделано - пропустить)


Не согласен. Делать, так делать. Потом еще не известно, что более "по колхознрму" - смола или оргстекло. :Biggrin: 
А на счет того, что тема "мало кого интересует", так это неправда. Посмотрите на колличество просмотров фото - порядка 30. Это нормально. А то, что никто не комментирует, так это от незнания матчасти и боязни напугать автора - вдруг перестанет делать, где, когда и главное кто еще возьмется делать Бе-10 тогда. :Wink: 
Настаиваю на продолжении банкета. Мне очень интересно.

----------


## garret

Делать и расказывать надо внимательно слежу если все понятно будет окей то мож и сам попробую сделать. Просто раньше с ваку никогда не сталкивался.

----------


## Александр II

Лично я тоже внимательно слежу, и с большим удовольствием читаю!

p.s.(а в тему не лезу, т.к. не знаю матчасти) 

----------
Александр.

----------


## Helix

> p.s.(а в тему не лезу, т.к. не знаю матчасти)


Дык дело-то не совсем и в матчасти - скажем писать о том, как и с каким нажимом тереть вакушку по наждаку :Smile:  или как делаю внутренний набор (шпангоуты и стрингеры) в кабинах.  Я и так стараюсь все точить дедовским способом - ручками.
Вот, скажем в понедельник стал собирать крыло и вклеивал в него лонжероны (носок - "тавр", основной - "двутавр") - показывать как, и куда, и почему именно так??

А пока у меня будет задержка в работе :Biggrin:  на десять дней - уезжаю в Питер

----------


## garret

> Дык дело-то не совсем и в матчасти - скажем писать о том, как и с каким нажимом тереть вакушку по наждаку или как делаю внутренний набор (шпангоуты и стрингеры) в кабинах.  Я и так стараюсь все точить дедовским способом - ручками.
> Вот, скажем в понедельник стал собирать крыло и вклеивал в него лонжероны (носок - "тавр", основной - "двутавр") - показывать как, и куда, и почему именно так??
> 
> А пока у меня будет задержка в работе на десять дней - уезжаю в Питер


по возможности показывать

----------


## Helix

Ну вот, после перерыва приступил к дальнейшей сборке продолжил работу над крыльями. В связи с тем, что точил я их на наждаке №80(п.к. так быстрее, да и пластик толсый) – естественно передняя кромка «убежала», т.е. стачивалась быстрее, чем задняя, т.к. имеет меньшую площадь. 


После того, как приложил верх и низ крыла вместе – крыло оказалось уже на 1 мм. В переднюю кромку была вклеена вставка из полистирола и к ней же я подклеил усиливающий лонжерон 


Потом приклеил лонжерон в корне крыла, т.к. на нем в последствии будет клеиться крыло к фюзеляжу.

----------


## Helix

После склейки крыла сразу стали видны все изъяны плохой формовки


Далее я обрезал заднюю кромку у крыла, его законцовку и вырезал элерон. 

На их место вклеил участки из полистирола. В районе элерона, вклеивал полоски полистирола так, чтобы сформировать точный (по-чертежу) элерон. Когда этот «пакет» высохнет сделаю точную обрезку законцовки и задней кромки и обточу по-профилю крыла. 


Я обрезаю заднюю кромку на всех "больших" крылях вакушек, п.к. так легче вывети тонкую кромку и ее не поведет со-временем на модели. Правда прийдется поработать напильником, но это того стоит.

----------


## Owl

> Да я смотрю и *тема мало кого интересует*. Может и не расписывать всех сложностей, а показывать результаты этапов выполнения (а как и что там было сделано - пропустить)


Не думай так... Моя тема про Ту-95МС тоже мало кого трогает... Просто мы первопроходцы(это моё личное мнение). Многие могут помочь... Но они наблюдают со стороны. И если они ничего не говорят, значит все нормально ( Я сужу по своей модели, т.к. подобную кто то уже сделал). И если я пойду неправильным путем, мне подскажут... :Wink:

----------


## Pasha S

Трогает-трогает... По крайней мере, лично наблядаю с удовольствием (ну вы ж помните - наблюдение за тем как кто-то трудится всегда воодушевляет...;) шютка) 
Думаю, Owl прав. Бе-10 как Ту-95 темы не особо заезжены, поэтому много знатоков вряд ли будет. Но вот тем еденицам, которые решат повторить подвиг, подобные описания и пригодятся. Так что, мысленно я с Вами :Smile:

----------


## Helix

В связи с нехваткой времени "проводить исследования" , да и может кто уже и знает ответ. Прошу "помощи зала", необходимы  чертежи (фото или компановки) прицелов: у пилота Бе-10 стоял коллиматорный ПКИ, а у стрелка ПКС-58 с РЛС "Аргон". По-идее должны быть аутентичные, как скажем на Ил-28 или Ан-8, Ту-16, и т.д. Больше всего необходим прицел стрелка (компановка кабины), т.к. отсутствие информации по данному прицелу, задержит сборку фюзеляжа.

----------


## Baiji

Доброго времини суток!

На днях стал обладателем данной модели. В полном комплекте с травленкой белым металлом и т.д. Порадовало что при продаже много и подробно обясняли как что делать, где взять чертежи и т.д. и т.п. ;)

Общее впечатление положительное. Я ожидал худшего. Однако есть существенные минусы:
 - Нет перекатного шасси (вобще), всё равно конечно делать с нуля, но хоть как шаблон...
 - Декаль никуда не годится (Сильное смещение цветов)
 - Хоть остекление и дано в двойном комплете толку от него мало (слишком уж тонкое в некоторых местах просто слюда какая-то)
 - Травление плохого качества (очень много "выщерблен")
Ну просто это значит что это всё придётся сделать с нуля ;). Конечно не критично, но приемлегого качества травление очень бы оживило модель.

Сейчас на у меня на завершающей стадии Як-15 от AModel. Потом Ил-18 Amodel. Потом присоеденюсь к Вам.
С большим интересом слежу за темой. Естественно!

----------


## Helix

Провел промеры фюзеляжа по шаблонам и обнаружил, что левая часть уже на 0.8мм (или я перестарался, или форма подвела, хотя стачивал половинки четко до края вакухи  :Smile: ). Пришлось наклеить на стык пластинки из 1мм полистирола.

----------


## Helix

> Доброго времини суток!
> 
> 
>  - Травление плохого качества (очень много "выщерблен")



А можно у Вас попросить скан травленки - очень интересно посмотреть?

----------


## bosun

О приветсвую, коллегу по "Мучению". Сам сейчас пилю этоту же модель. сейчас нахожусь чуть позади на стадии доводки фюзеляжа. Вчера столкнулся с боьлшой проблемой чего не посмотрел раньще не знаю, но у меня получились разные по высоте в задней части мотогондолы сейчас думаю как это править, хотя вроде тоже обточил по линии сгиба. И складываеться такое впечатление, что у модели в носовой части разное сечение половинок фюзеляжа:(((((
По травленке могу бросить фотку, но там ни чего интересного, дано первая ступень двигателя, гребни на крылья, и все большие люки по фюзеляжу.

----------


## Helix

> но у меня получились разные по высоте в задней части мотогондолы сейчас думаю как это править, хотя вроде тоже обточил по линии сгиба. И складываеться такое впечатление, что у модели в носовой части разное сечение половинок фюзеляжа:(((((
> По травленке могу бросить фотку, но там ни чего интересного, дано первая ступень двигателя, гребни на крылья, и все большие люки по фюзеляжу.


Тогда понятно - это т.н. белый металл - видел я его :Smile: 
А по-поводу нестыковок - "кде-то здесь собака порылась...", раз и у Вас не бьет, значит что-то в форме. Глянул на мастер-модель - все в норме. Будем вытягивать и доводить  :Smile: . Т.ч. "набор заготовок" переходит в категорию - не для слабонервных :Biggrin: 

Как я уже писал выше, левая часть фюзеляжа (причем вся половинка) у меня вышла уже на 0.8мм - значит это болезнь.
А вот к двигателям я пока в плотную не подобрался :)

----------


## bosun

Нет металла тоже был комплект, а есть еще как раз и платка травла как сказал мне продавец своего рода бонус, там часть деталей пересекаеться с белым металом, но в основном даны крупные лючки, вообщем вечером сфоткаю выложу

----------


## Baiji

Вот травление:

----------


## Ученик Чкалова

Baiji писал -"Вот травление: "
Да - ...жесть! Сильно напомнило мучения по изготовлению Бе-12 от ОКБ144. Но тот результат порадовал...

----------


## Helix

Вот спасибо.
Хотя самое полезное из этой травленки - аэродинамические гребни на крыло, а все остальное можно смело в ведро :)

----------


## bosun

Ну вот с травлом оперидили:(

С Вашего позволения размещу фоты своего творения, Если будете против то только скажите буду просить админа стереть.

----------


## Baiji

To bosum:
А чем это Вы его таким шпаклюете?

----------


## Helix

> Если будете против то только скажите буду просить админа стереть.


Да я двумя руками за!! Думаю, что и тем, кто читает эту тему будет еще более интересно, когда описываются два процесса одновременно :)

----------


## Helix

И сразу первый вопрос, а как кабины будете "наполнять" ??

----------


## Helix

> Вчера столкнулся с боьлшой проблемой чего не посмотрел раньще не знаю, но у меня получились разные по высоте в задней части мотогондолы сейчас думаю как это править, хотя вроде тоже обточил по линии сгиба.


Скорее всего у Вас "подгулял" верхний зализ правой мотогондолы в районе сопла, п.к. у меня в этом же месте сильный брак (он и на форме присутствует - там скол образовался при выемке "мастера")

----------


## Andrey Pilchikov_Pilchak

> To bosum:
> А чем это Вы его таким шпаклюете?


Наверное, это Тамиевская "Эпокси Патти".



А по поводу  Бе-10 - нет слов, так как превращения таких "наборов заготовок не для слабонервных" да еще и таких размеров в "конфетку" - ИМХО вершина модельного мастерства(хотя под конец можно все покраской испотить :Mad: , чего искренне не желаю :Wink: ). 
Я тут свой УТ-1 никак не домурыжу :Biggrin: , а вы вон как каких вакумных монстров делаете! Респект!

С нетерпением ждем продолжения!

----------


## bosun

По порядку:
Шпаклюю, темное какая то автомобильная шпаклевка 150 рублей за большую банку, пользуюсь ей редко , но тут по прикидкам шпаклевки уйдет вагон, поэтому что бы совсем не надорвать семейный бюджет здесь использую ее. Она чуть подсохла поэтому здесь бодяжил ее дихлорэтаном.
Та которая светлее Тамия двухкомпанентка, ей как правило заполняю огрехи в виде больших щелей. В добавок набор мне достался без одной половинки киля поэтому с ним пришлось изредно повозиться работая напильником.

Кабины наполнять буду "пластиком" так как другого выхода не вижу в АиВ есть пара рисунков кабин, рисунки кресел, вот со всякими прицелами все намного хуже, ообено по штурманской кабине там что то просматриваеться на фотах сразу за "лобовым" остеклением.

По поводу зализа скорее всего ваша правда, у меня набор был уже "вырублен" ил пластика, причем не совсем корректно я работая с вакушками "вырубыю" с припуском в 1-2 мм, а здесь было за подлицо. И как раз верхняя чать была нессеметрична при виде сверху правда с какой стороны уже и не упомню(эх жаль не сфоткал все сразу перед сборкой).
Ну что же делать придеться теперь лишний часок поработать напильником:))

----------


## Helix

Ну вот при обработке крыла практически все "окопы для блох" сошли на нет :Smile: . Оставшиеся прийдется шпаклевать. Осталось приклеить корневую нервюру и элероны.

----------


## Казаков В.Ю.

> Я уже давно Ваш Бе-12 видел


А где можно увидеть Бе-12?

----------


## MAX

> А где можно увидеть Бе-12?


Имеется в виду мой Бе-12. :Smile: 
Пока в том же состоянии, что и год назад. :Frown:

----------


## Nazar

> А где можно увидеть Бе-12?


Насколько мне известно , Бе-12 у Максима еще не доделан. :Frown: 
А вообще собраный можно посмотреть на пример здесь
http://www.s205409446.onlinehome.us/...rd/gal4746.htm

----------


## Казаков В.Ю.

> Насколько мне известно , Бе-12 у Максима еще не доделан.
> А вообще собраный можно посмотреть на пример здесь
> http://www.s205409446.onlinehome.us/...rd/gal4746.htm


Спасибо, посмотрел оба. У Максима, я так понял, тоже вакуум, а на сайте не очень четкая фотография (или у меня комп глючит), поэтому не понял. Владимир, подскажи, пожалуйста, где можно добыть такую красоту?

----------


## Nazar

> В По-идее должны быть аутентичные, как скажем на Ил-28 или Ан-8, Ту-16, и т.д.


У Ту-16 стоял радиолокационный прицел ПРС-1 (АР17) , управляющий огнем кормового орудия , есть пара страничек с его кратким описанием и расположением , может пригодиться.

----------


## Nazar

> Спасибо, посмотрел оба. У Максима, я так понял, тоже вакуум, а на сайте не очень четкая фотография (или у меня комп глючит), поэтому не понял. Владимир, подскажи, пожалуйста, где можно добыть такую красоту?


Нет Вячеслав , это не вакуумформ , это полностью смоляная модель , чешской фирмы RVHP , добыть можно допустим здесь
http://www.modelimex.cz/detail/rvhp-...-12-chaika-asw
или здесь 
http://www.coopersmodels.com/catalog...35/2018194.htm

----------


## Казаков В.Ю.

> http://www.modelimex.cz/detail/rvhp-...-12-chaika-asw
> или здесь 
> http://www.coopersmodels.com/catalog...35/2018194.htm


Спасибо за ссылки, думаю, что с Пласктикартовской Бе-6 и другими лодками будет смотреться неплохо. Десятка мне, пока, тоже не попадалась.

----------


## Nazar

> Спасибо за ссылки, думаю, что с Пласктикартовской Бе-6 и другими лодками будет смотреться неплохо. Десятка мне, пока, тоже не попадалась.


Бе-6  в наступающем году , будет выпущен Трумпетером , причем в двух масштабах ( 72м и 48м ).

----------


## KAJUK

> Бе-6  в наступающем году , будет выпущен Трумпетером , причем в двух масштабах ( 72м и 48м ).


Да.но вроде с ТВД движками(АИ-20)  :-(((
А.К.

----------


## Helix

> У Ту-16 стоял радиолокационный прицел ПРС-1 (АР17) ,  может пригодиться.


Спасибо, очень помогло, т.к. расположение блоков АР17 полностью (почти :)) совпадает, но это все по "Аргону", а вот бы сам прицел ПКС-58 ( "прокладку" между стрелком и остеклением кабины  :Biggrin: ), п.к. самый заметный "агрегат" в кабине стрелка (с модельной точки зрения :) )




> Да.но вроде с ТВД движками(АИ-20) :-(((
> А.К.


 :Eek:  А что???  китайцы на Бе-6 АИ-20 ставили - я в шоке, слышу впервые!! А если и ставили - то поставим от Академовского Б-29 (Моделиста Ту-4,Б-29) движки - я примерял хорошо идут с капотами  :Tongue: (только каналы маслорадиатора переделать, ну там еще подточить, подпилить, подправить  :Smile: )

----------


## Helix

Вот и прошли праздники (наступили трудовые будни) и так сказать первые "неприятности", но благо легко устранимые :Smile: 
"Хвост" оказался короче на 12мм


Естественно и "окошко" стрелка уплыло - начал "лечить"


Прорезал иллюминаторы по борту лодки под заливку их прозрачной эпоксидкой. Заодно решил испробывать выправить кромку лодки. Слегка ее срезал и наклеил полоску 1мм полистирола - посмотрю, как такой способ сработает.

----------


## MAX

Нормально процесс идет. С интересом продолжаю следить.

----------


## KAJUK

:Eek:  А что???  китайцы на Бе-6 АИ-20 ставили - я в шоке, слышу впервые!! А если и ставили - то поставим от Академовского Б-29 (Моделиста Ту-4,Б-29) движки - я примерял хорошо идут с капотами  :Tongue: (только каналы маслорадиатора переделать, ну там еще подточить, подпилить, подправить  :Smile: )[/QUOTE]

У меня скопированы движки Б-29 от Фикса для Пластикартовского Бе-6  :-)))
Конечно будем ждать Трумповский.
Слежу за Вашей героической борьбой с ваку.Может повозиться и сделать иллюминаторы из оргстекла-пленки?

----------


## Helix

> Может повозиться и сделать иллюминаторы из оргстекла-пленки?


Я так и хотел было делать, но меня МАХ убедил, что лучше использовать эпоксидку :)

А с трубачевским Бе-6 кажется все в порядке - АШа будут родные стоять.

----------


## Baiji

> А с трубачевским Бе-6 кажется все в порядке - АШа будут родные стоять.


Не. АИ-20...  :Frown: 
А кроме движков там ещё, что-то надо будет пилить?

----------


## Ученик Чкалова

http://modelism.airforce.ru/reviews/ru/be-12/index.htm- вот еще один Бе-12 в 1/144 от ОКБ144. Но это далеко не подарок в работе!

----------


## Helix

Способ вытягивания кромки лодки оказался удовлетворительным, все хорошо сточилось и подшпаклевалось. Правда пришлось удалиь наплывы пушек, т.к. они явно мешали при зашкуривании фюзеляжа. Не знаю, как другим, но мне проще будет их сделать заново, чем выводить обводы фюзеляжа и при этом все время цепляться за эти обводы :Smile:

----------


## Helix

Кромка в районе РЛС будет обтачиваться(выводиться) уже после склейки обоих половинок. Тоже самое будет делаться и с реданом, путем вклеивания туда полосок полистирола.

----------


## Helix

Хотелось бы еще сказать об одной вещи - это хранение полуфабрикатов в процессе работы, т.к. у меня туго со свободным временем и могу уделить в среднем три часа в неделю на сборку модели, то я стараюсь крупные части (крыло, фюзеляж) оставлять на длительный срок под прессом и на ровной поверхности. Поверхность - сдвижное стекло от книжной полки (на фото практически не видно :Smile: ), а в виде пресса - стальной брусок. При таком хранении половинки фюзеляжа практически не поведет.Вероятнее всего детали начинает "вести" после использования клея(приклеивания элементов) на больших площадях модели

----------


## Baiji

Что-то затихло совсем...

----------


## Helix

> Что-то затихло совсем...


Ну дык по 1-2 часа в неделю вырываю (самое больное - это время), п.к. с нового года прибавилось новых учеников (а я, как говорил в самом начале этой ветки, веду кружек на СЮТ) и им приходится уделять больше времени и внимания, а в "неурочный" час - затеял ремонт в квартире - особо не "попилиш" :)
А дело идет по-тихоньку:
1. прорезаны все иллюминаторы - был опробован метод заливки их "прозрачной" смолой - мне не понравилась "линзообразность" окошек :Frown:  - решил пойти "дедовским" методом, т.е. из 0.7 мм оргстекла
2. зашпаклеваны все "окопы для блох" , т.е. расшивка на фюзеляже.
3. выведена кромка лодки за реданом (так же как и было описано выше)
4. подготовлено (с вклейкой "периметра" элерона и самого элерона - на несколько капель клея- что бы потом можно было "оторвать") второе крыло для обтачивания и выведения профиля
5. склеены крыльевые поплавки, но пока не обтачивал
6. потихоньку "режу" интерьер кабин (по-настроению :)), т.е. приборки, кресла, блоки т.д.
7. вчера приступил(вернее попробывал один из вариантов) к изготовлению входного контура компрессора

Делать фотографии всего этого процесса пока не вижу смысла, п.к. на данном этапе это все стандартные приемы. Показывать, как зашпаклевал, а потом зачистил - только забивать траффик :Smile: 

Главное, что меня сейчас стопорит в работе, это отсутствие остекления (фанарей кабин) и еще одной вакушки (панели, листа) из набора (там, где каналы воздухозаборников), т.к. до сих пор не могу их забрать у производителя (все обещают выдавить, но что-то "никак" :Smile: ). Но как говорил Иван Васильевич - "Меня терзают смутные сомнения...." - чувствую, что прийдется мне заново делать стекла на кабины, п.к. (чую одним местом :)) качество будет не очень, но все же есть надежды. Опасаюсь того, что стекло штурмана не попадет в размер, т.к. я делал вставки в фюзеляже и стачивал наружные поверхности (убирал расшивку - окопы для блох)

Так, что не "переживайте" - работа идет, просто на данном этапе интересного ничего нет :Smile:

----------


## Baiji

У меня два комплекта остекления. Всё равно буду давить заново т.к. качество не очень. Хотите один как-нибудь перешлю? Один оставлю себе для изготовления пуассона.

P.S. Вечером сфоткаю остекление

----------


## Helix

> У меня два комплекта остекления. Всё равно буду давить заново т.к. качество не очень. Хотите один как-нибудь перешлю?


Нет спасибо :Tongue: 
Просто у меня прямой контакт с людьми, которые выпускают эту модель (не посредник, который ее пакует и продает) и как всегда бывает - они постоянно "заняты" (или сам не можеш выбрать время, чтобы заехать и "сесть на голову" :Smile: ). Вот жду когда они будут давить партию вакушек, а заодно  и мне фонари выдавят и стабилизаторы хочу из 1мм полистирола, т.к. "родные" (из 2мм ) получились очень грубые. Вот писал этот пост и позвонил ребятам - будут включать печку и давить в субботу и воскресенье, т.е. в воскресенье уже можно будет забрать - Ура!! работа сдвинется с мертвой точки. Заодно спросил, возможно ли фонари сделать из 0.8мм оргстекла - ответили, что пробывали, но не получается, п.к. при среднем нагреве получается "недотяг", а когда сильно грееш, то оргстекло начинает идти пузырями. Чувствую, что светит мне изготовление самодельного :(

----------


## bosun

Позвольте посоветовать Вам заместо вакушных использовать 10мл шприц на входной воздухозаборник, а на сопла 2мл. на мой взгляд результат будет намного лучше.

----------


## FLOGGER

Из оргстекла 0,8 сам давил фонари неоднократно, вручную.

----------


## Helix

> Из оргстекла 0,8 сам давил фонари неоднократно, вручную.


Я их тоже столько "Передавил" :Smile:  , просто речь шла о трудностях использования оргстекла в вакушных формах - там он уже не катит :Frown:

----------


## Helix

> Позвольте посоветовать Вам заместо вакушных использовать 10мл шприц на входной воздухозаборник, а на сопла 2мл. на мой взгляд результат будет намного лучше.


мне кажется, там материал - капрон, а отсюда уже пойдет гемор. Т.б. входной канал воздухозаборника имеет кривизну - вогнутость в центре и полистирольную трубку будет легче обработать

----------


## Baiji

Вот, обещанное мной "вечером", остекление...  :Rolleyes:

----------


## FLOGGER

> Я их тоже столько "Передавил" , просто речь шла о трудностях использования оргстекла в вакушных формах - там он уже не катит


Теперь понял.

----------


## Baiji

http://www.flankers-site.co.uk/modl_be-10.html
http://www.arcforums.com/forums/air/...owtopic=145200

----------


## Helix

Ну вот и Кэн взялся за Бе-10 :)

----------


## MAX

> Ну вот и Кэн взялся за Бе-10 :)


Как я, собственно и предпологал. :Biggrin: 
Теперь, Вам можно "соревноваться" не только в нашем споре, а еще и дядьку Дафи подключить к этому делу. Заочно конечно. :Smile: 
С интересом слежу за продолжением.

----------


## Helix

> С интересом слежу за продолжением.


Решил  хоть немного показать продвижение работ. 
Поплавки обтачиваются вполне сносно, кромка вывелась отлично. Пилоны буду делать новые, т.к. мешают при доводке верха поплавка.
Стабилизатор пришлось переделывать , п.к. крой рулей высоты мне очень не понравился. Сначала мне показалась странным, почему Паша (автор мастера) сделал 4 узла навески рулей (по-чертежу – 3), а потом понял, он взял за основу стабилизатор от Ту-16 и его «вогнал» в размер Бе-10 (это его постоянная практика, при изготовлении моделей использовать готовые детали – ускоряет (упрощает) работу). Достал из «загашника» стабилизатор от Ту-16 и оказался прав – узлы совпали (видно на фото). Будем пилить.

Посмотрел работу Кэна. Да в скорости ему не уступать. По кабине стрелка он принял правильное решение (в мастере тоже использовалась кабина от Ан-12). А вот с кабиной (интерьером) штурмана и пилота он уж слишком утрированно все сделал (скорее всего из-за отсутствия информации), но вот шпангоуты и стрингеры в кабине штурмана больно  широкие, ПМСМ тоньше должны быть.

----------


## Baiji

Друзья!
Подтвердите мои сомнения относительно работы Кэна, точнее его грубые ошибки:



> Упругим потоком воздуха ларингофоны развернуло на шею и засунуло под воротник. Я лишился связи как с землей, так и со своим экипажем. В сложившейся ситуации я не мог даже дать экипажу приказ покинуть самолет и катапультироваться. Рев реактивных двигателей, к которому можно было как-то привыкнуть в закрытой кабине, сейчас проникал через шлемофоны и барабанил по ушным перепонкам с каким-то остервенением. Несколько раз на ум приходила мысль, дать команду на катапультирование, но как это сделать? Однако, когда штурман, располагавшийся внизу кабины, стал теребить меня за ногу, я оторвал на несколько секунд руку от штурвала и, подняв большой палец вверх, показал, что все пока в порядке. Штурман понял мой знак и по бортовой сети передал стрелку-радисту, что с командиром все в порядке, и он идет на посадку.


Значит есть проход из кабины пилота в кабину штурмана, да ещё и рукой дотянутся можно. У Кэна ничего подобного.



> При расследовании было высказано предположение, что на кресле летчика при разбеге сработала система отката, и поэтому он резко оторвал машину от воды...
> ...Не исключено, что трагедия могла произойти из-за отката сиденья летчика в заднее положение. Как мы помним, такая же версия высказывалась в 1961 г, при расследовании таганрогской катастрофы


Как я понимаю, кресло пилота перед катапультированием неслабо отъезжало назад, а у Кэна, ему и ехать то некуда.

Еще у меня чисто меркантильный вопрос и, возможно, риторический. Чтобы получить кабину Ан-12 мне надо купить целый Ан-12!? У меня в планах и Ан-12 естественно, так как же я смогу его, почти целиком, выкинуть?

P.S. Источник тут - http://www.airwar.ru/enc/sea/be10.html

----------


## Helix

> Друзья!
> Значит есть проход из кабины пилота в кабину штурмана, да ещё и рукой дотянутся можно. У Кэна ничего подобного.
> Как я понимаю, кресло пилота перед катапультированием неслабо отъезжало назад, а у Кэна, ему и ехать то некуда.


Штурман и пилот попадают в кабину через левую бортовую дверь (можно и через фонарь-у пилота и верхний люк у штурмана) Пилот через люк в полу своей кабины (при этом кресло пилота сдвигается назад) штурман - проход по-левому бору через дверь в свою кабину (!!) Значит есть еще дверь в кабину штурмана, т.е. вариант дерганья за ногу не проходит. Или штурман вышел из своей кабины, открыл (вниз) люк кабины пилота и дергал его за ногу :) Есть еще проход (по всему фюзеляжу) к кабине стрелка. Вот вроде так. Поправте , если не прав. 

Думаю пора приступать к кабинам - рассеить все сомнения :)

----------


## Baiji

Возможно кабина пилота и штурмана сообщаются не проходом, а каким-то окном? Через которое можно просунуть руку... Отстегнутся от кресла и куда-то идти в такой ситуации - не только самоубийство, но ещё и убийство остального экипажа.
По моему, нет причин, не верить этому описанию. Писал испытатель, зачем ему что-то придумывать?

ИМХО

----------


## Helix

> Отстегнутся от кресла и куда-то идти в такой ситуации


Я тут посмотрел компановки кабин. Сообщение скорее всего есть, но расстояние от спинки сиденья штурмана до ноги пилота (крайнее положение педали) - 2 шпангоута (№№ 5-7) т.е. не отстегиваясь и не вставая дотянуться невозможно. Попробуйте сесть в кресло (с высокой спинкой) и протянуть руку назад. Я попробывал - мах. 0.5м в сторону и назад.

----------


## Baiji

Может быть кресло штурмана крутилось? 
Компановки из АиВ?

----------


## Helix

> Может быть кресло штурмана крутилось? 
> Компановки из АиВ?


Нет кресло штурмана на направляющих - не крутится
Компановки  из КБ

----------


## Helix

Вот так вышло. 
Красным показана спинка кресла штурмана  и педаль летчика в крайнем положении.

----------


## Baiji

> Вот так вышло. 
> Красным показана спинка кресла штурмана  и педаль летчика в крайнем положении.


Да, интересно! Наверное пришлось штурману отстегнуться всё-таки.
А, Вы, по каким-то причинам поделится этими материалами не можете?

----------


## Helix

Немного по кабине стрелка.  Роденовская (Ан-12) «вклеилась» вполне приемлемо. Правда придется врезать боковые «окошки», т.к. роденовские не соответствуют размерам и местоположению. Сточил внутри боковые панели кабины  - можно приступать к начинке  :Smile:

----------


## Baiji

А Кэн то доделал свою птичку.
Я не впечетлён совсем...  :Mad:

----------


## MAX

А у него все модели такие. Из далека посмотришь, вроде все клево, а поближе чуток и алес полный. Это и понятно - дедушка Кен старенький. :Biggrin:  Но есть одно "НО". Меня, лично, в нем подкупает его неподдельная любовь и уважение к нашим самолетам. Такого фаната "красных звезд" еще поискать надо. Вобщем, делает как умеет. Главное, что это наши самолеты. И не боится браться за такие "дрова", от которых большинство моделистов просто отворачиваются.
Кстати, я лично знаком с ним (познакомились в Москве, куда он приезжал на МАКС). Замечательный дядька. :Smile:

----------


## Котков Андрей

Дай бог каждому из нас в возрасте 60 лет собирать модели хотя бы так-же как Кен. А человек он и вправду примечательный любовью к нашим ВВС и пиву Балтика.

----------


## Helix

Посмотрел я итог работы Кэна. Молодец!! Вот пример сборки из коробки :). Косяков очень много (по матчасти) :)  Посмотрим, что у меня получится. Времени не хватает катастрофически. :(
В процессе работы над кабиной стрелка выловил баг чертежа (АиВ) - оказывается, что боковые иллюминаторы кабины стрелка разные по-размеру. Левое окошко(по полету) как на чертеже (большое), а правое меньше. Это даже видно на компоновке кабины стрелка (там же - чертеж в АиВ) , где показан правый борт с "потрошками" :).

----------


## Helix

кабина стрелка в процессе (хоть как-то оживить ветку :Smile: )

----------


## Helix

Вот только заметил - блок замков на откидном блистере косовато приклеился - надо будет поправить. И расстояние между 72-м и 71-м (переборка) чуть завышено.
Хотя на схеме они и разные (по-отношению расстояния между 74-75-76), но все равно многовато. Но я думаю рельсы катапульты его скроют и особо видно не будет. Как впрочем и "потрахов" всей кабины :))

----------


## Евгений Дедигуров

Спросить хочу:синии полосы,это изолента?Краска с нее не отшалушиться со временем ?

----------


## Евгений Дедигуров

Спросить хочу:синии полосы,это изолента?Краска с нее не отшалушиться со временем ?

----------


## Helix

> Спросить хочу:синии полосы,это изолента?Краска с нее не отшалушиться со временем ?


Да изолента, т.к. подошла по толщине. А краска вряд ли будет шелушиться, п.к. я перед покраской пройдусь грунтом и на опыте работы с Оракалом, если специально не соскабливать - агдезия хорошая.

Вот, что получилось
(Картинка не хочет цепляться, завтра с работы попробую  :Smile: )

----------


## Helix

Что-то непонятное, сервак сообщил об ошибке (т.е. не загрузил фото), а картинка все-таки прицепилась :)

----------


## Helix

Потихоньку стал "набивать потрохами" кабину стрелка. Сделал несколько коробок - пауков :Biggrin:  и впихнул их в кабину.
Жаль, что ничего потом видно не будет :Frown:

----------


## Д.Срибный

Олег, главное, ты знаешь, что они там есть! :)
Ну и мы тоже. Ждем продолжения, интересно! :)

----------


## Helix

Немного продолжил "набивать кубиками" кабину стрелка. Радиостанцию пришлось переклеить, т.к. изначально приклеил не на своем месте (да и великовата она получилась по-размеру - надо было делать чуть меньше, но уже не охота переделывать :)) и ящик с кварцами (или еще с чем-то - не знаю точно) не вставал на свое место :) Проводку  (кабельные жгуты) думаю не буду ставить, т.к. нет данных где они реально проходят, а выдумывать - нет желания :). Осталось (на правом борту) поставить еще пару "кубиков" и можно уже будет монтировать катапультные рельсы и сиденье.

----------


## Helix

Потихоньку собираю катапультное кресло и АКУ под него. Вот, что получается. Остается открытым вопрос, как стрелок-радист забирался на свое рабочее место, т.к. на компановке кабины указаны пунктиром какие-то откидные панели, перекрывающие в закрытом положении нижний катапультный люк. С подставкой (поликом) под ноги разобрался - он выдвигается из-под катапультного кресла, а вот была ли стремянка?? Или кресло опускалось и поднималось, но а как быть в аварийной ситуации, как быстро покинуть рабочее место стрелку (скажем находясь на плаву)
Бум думать :Smile:

----------


## Baiji

> ...но а как быть в аварийной ситуации, как быстро покинуть рабочее место стрелку (скажем находясь на плаву)...


Да никак. При катапультирование вниз нельзя спастись до какой-то минимальной высоты. Так зачем придумывать что-то для нулевой высоты?
Т.е. получается что ниже 500м (условно) спастись нельзя, в том числе и с нулевой высоты. ИМХО.

Да, забыл!
У Вас всё получается просто великолепно!  :Smile:

----------


## Helix

> Да никак. При катапультирование вниз нельзя спастись до какой-то минимальной высоты.


Вы меня не поняли :Smile:  Я имею ввиду покидание кабины без катапультирования. Один путь через правый блистер, второй через гермодверь в переборке. Скажем прыгать с 3-4 метровой высоты на бетон - ноги можно сломать, а вот как (вернне по каким ступенькам или упорам) быстро спуститься к двери-люку ? 

Эх! Была бы инструкция экипажу - все стало бы ясно
И еще фотографий кабины много-много!! :Biggrin:

----------


## Baiji

> Вы меня не поняли Я имею ввиду покидание кабины без катапультирования. Один путь через правый блистер, второй через гермодверь в переборке. Скажем прыгать с 3-4 метровой высоты на бетон - ноги можно сломать, а вот как (вернне по каким ступенькам или упорам) быстро спуститься к двери-люку ? 
> 
> Эх! Была бы инструкция экипажу - все стало бы ясно
> И еще фотографий кабины много-много!!


Т.е. внутри кабины! Понятно...
А на бетон прыгать не придётся - он же плавает!  :Tongue: 

А вот про правый блистер очень интересно! Он открывался? И там человек пролазил? Расскажите что знаете! :Smile:

----------


## Owl

> А на бетон прыгать не придётся - он же плавает!


Да уж... Лучше избегать таких прыжков...  :Wink:

----------


## Helix

> Да уж... Лучше избегать таких прыжков...


Эт-тт-т! Точно. :Smile: 
По-идее в кабине должен быть аварийный фал. Как, скажем было на Ми-10 - хотя он там крепился на внешнем борту уже стационарно.

----------


## Baiji

> Да уж... Лучше избегать таких прыжков...


На перекатом шасси никуда не улетишь! 
Думаю, что ситуация со срочной эвакуацией осыпающегося после пьянки стрелка на стоянке в кабине при обнаружении его замполитом в КБ не отрабатывалась  :Smile:

----------


## Helix

> На перекатом шасси никуда не улетишь! 
> Думаю, что ситуация со срочной эвакуацией осыпающегося после пьянки стрелка на стоянке в кабине при обнаружении его замполитом в КБ не отрабатывалась


Речь даже идет не о стрелке, а скорее о технике или механике, как пример: идут регламенты, л/с находится на борту. Кто-то в кабинах, кто-то обслуживает двигатели. В кабине стрелка находится техник по вооружению (проверяет КПС). Возникает пожар в районе бомболюка, который распостраняется к корме (хвосту) и вот куда деваться этому технику - только прыгать через блистер на бетон, так же , как и стрелку при аварийной посадке на воду (и быстром погружении самолета) единственный путь покинуть борт - через правый блистер.

То, что правый блистер сбрасываемый видно по компановке кабины и он по-площади остекления меньше левого.

----------


## Baiji

На воде вылазить в желете через блистер самое оно! Может это и есть единственный аварийный путь?
Ну неужели такие ситуации предполагаются? Например в Ми-8 Техник при ТО в хвостовую балку регулярно лазит, а если пожар? Тоже что-то придумывать для эвакуации? От всего же не убережешься...

Ми-10 имеет специфичное пременение... там должно быть нужен этот фал. А вот даже по аналогии с М-4 или там Русланом или Ан-22 и т.д. на них есть такие аварийные фалы?

----------


## Owl

> Ми-10 имеет специфичное пременение... там должно быть нужен этот фал. А вот даже по аналогии с М-4 или там Русланом или Ан-22 и т.д. на них есть такие аварийные фалы?


Должны быть. Практически на всех есть аварийный фал в кабине. 
На Ту-154 есть точно... На Ан-2 точно нету.. Там верхняя часть кабины сбрасывается. Видимо вместо фала..  :Smile:

----------


## Helix

Вот практически уже финиш по креслу стрелка - осталось сделать поясные ремни и можно крепить АКУ с креслом в кабину

----------


## MAX

Отличная работа. Как жаль, что 90 процентов этой красоты не будет видно за мелким остеклением. :Frown:  Но душу греет, что это там есть. :Rolleyes:

----------


## Александр II

кресла просто класс!!! а ремешки из чего будете делать?

-----------
Александр.

----------


## Helix

> кресла просто класс!!! а ремешки из чего будете делать?


Ремешки я делаю из фольги вот заготовка того, что уже стоит на кресле, т.е. плечевой

----------


## Волконовский Александр

Кресла замечательно получились!

----------


## Pit

Увидел ремни... Жуть... Я в лучшем случае просто фольгу крашу и полоски наклеиваю, пряжки не иммитируя. При таком подходе на одну модель лет 10 уйдёт...
Уважаю!

----------


## Мещеряков Алексей

А вот мой вариант пряжек, масштаб все тот же 72-й  :Rolleyes:

----------


## Pepelatz

Да уж, я на акриловый лак клею кусочек лужёной проволочки вместо пряжки :)

----------


## oleg83

Здорово, надо будет взять на вооружение такую технологию.

----------


## Baiji

> Если б её энергию, да в мирных целях!... Пустили б мы районную электростанцию. (_"В один прекрасный день", Озеров_)


А стоит ли ТАК заморачиваться на то, чего не видно? Может лучше "вложиться" в первую ступень турбины или перекатное шасии?

----------


## Helix

> А стоит ли ТАК заморачиваться на то, чего не видно? Может лучше "вложиться" в первую ступень турбины или перекатное шасии?


Я и сам понимаю, что это лишняя трата времени и сил, но у меня по-другому не получается :) - не могу собирать "абы-как", п.к. сам процесс изготовления приносит удовлетворение в работе. А уж делаю так, как у меня получается. А по поводу компрессора АЛ-7 - искал в сети фотки - мало, может поможете (если есть) и до шасси руки дойдут, вот жаль фотографий по нему практически нет :(

----------


## Baiji

> Я и сам понимаю, что это лишняя трата времени и сил, но у меня по-другому не получается :) - не могу собирать "абы-как", п.к. сам процесс изготовления приносит удовлетворение в работе. А уж делаю так, как у меня получается. А по поводу компрессора АЛ-7 - искал в сети фотки - мало, может поможете (если есть) и до шасси руки дойдут, вот жаль фотографий по нему практически нет :(


У меня тоже такое бывает, как начнешь какую-нибудь деталюгу выделывать и не остановиться... Намедни стал делать замки шасси у Як-15 в 72-ом, раз 5 переделывал, две недели старался, потом плюнул, откусил кусочки проволоки подходящий, приклеил, тонировал - замечательно получилось!
Тут главное вовремя остановится, сдержаться, а то удовольствие плавно перейдет в рутину или в бесконечный долгострой, или в маразм...
А у Вас есть АиВ? Там несколько фоток раскапатированого двигателя. Правда не помню там видно компрессор или нет...
http://www.farposst.ru/2008/04/15/av...___4_2000.html

А всей информацией, которая у меня есть я с удовольствием поделюсь! Правда никакими другими источниками кроме книг и интернета не располагаю  :Cool:

----------


## Owl

Это из Авиации и Время фотки:

----------


## Helix

> Это из Авиации и Время фотки:


Спасибо - эти фото у меня есть.
Меня интересуют фото (крупно) вид  на компрессор АЛ-7

----------


## Baiji

> Спасибо - эти фото у меня есть.
> Меня интересуют фото (крупно) вид  на компрессор АЛ-7


Извольте  :Smile:

----------


## Helix

> Извольте


Спасибо! Самое то, что надо  :Smile:

----------


## Baiji

Вот чего удалось найти!
К-22 собственной персоной!

----------


## FLOGGER

А оно  на БЕ-10 стояло?

----------


## Baiji

> А оно  на БЕ-10 стояло?





> ...и аварийного покидания самолета с помощью катапультных кресел К-22 передний отсек был снабжен...


http://www.army.lv/?id=186&s=505

----------


## Helix

> http://www.army.lv/?id=186&s=505


Это не то кресло (что на фото)

----------


## Helix

Вот вроде и все по кабине стрелка. АКУ с сиденьем вставлю уже при окончательной сборке фюзеляжа, т.к. в процессе работы над кабиной пилота и штурмана, его случайно не повредить :). Вчера закончил "вставлять" стекла. Я все-таки пошел по-пути упрощения - мелкие иллюминаторы выполнил прозрачной смолой :) - их "линзообразность" практически будет не заметна :)
В субботу приступаю к кабине пилота и штурмана - там куча неизвесных с интерьером - особенно в районе основного входа в кабину и проходы под полом у пилота. Где проходили основные кабельные жгуты - тоже не извесно :( . Буду делать то, что знаю, а там посмотрим :)

----------


## Pasha S

Аппетитная кабина получилась! Поздравляю.
А какую смолу использовали? Какое у неё время застывания? Можно увидеть фото готового результата?

----------


## Helix

> Аппетитная кабина получилась! Поздравляю.
> А какую смолу использовали? Какое у неё время застывания? Можно увидеть фото готового результата?


Для изготовления иллюминаторов  я использую американскую смолу 4-х минутку. Лучше конечно купить подобную в спаренных шприцах – удобнее при смешивании. Я не знаю есть ли прозрачная смола с большим временем застывания, т.к. 4 минуты слишком малое время для того чтобы выгнать пузырьки и с одного «замеса» успеваешь залить только 2-3 иллюминатора. Способ заливки иллюминаторов уже неоднократно описывался на модельных форумах. Более крупные окна заливаю  вровень с корпусом – меньше линзообразность иллюминатора, а маленькие – лью как получится (на фото видно в левом верхнем углу) , п.к. для размера окошка 1х1.3мм это уже не критично.

----------


## Александр II

как движется процесс?

-----------
Александр.

----------


## Helix

> как движется процесс?
> 
> -----------
> Александр.


А вот только сегодня приехал "с морей" :Wink:  , завтра пойду "ковырять" кабину пилота и штурмана, возможно выложу фотки, благо необходимый минимум по интерьеру кабины удалось найти :Smile:

----------


## Александр II

мммм.... буду ждать!! удачной работы!

-----------
Александр.

----------


## Helix

Лето прошло. Начались занятия на СЮТ с 15 сентября и пока "пионэры" особо не отвлекают, занялся кабиной пилота и штурмана.
Вот, что пока вышло. :Smile:

----------


## MAX

Приветствую!
Процесс вроде пошел. Все очень и очень достойно. Жаль, что 90% этой красоты видно не будет даже через открытый фонарь. :Frown:  Но осознание того, что это есть многого стоит. Я сам такой. :Wink: 
Как наш спор, остается в силе? До ноября осталось немного времени. :Rolleyes:  Я бутылочку коньяка уже приготовил. На всякий случай. :Biggrin:

----------


## Helix

> Я бутылочку коньяка уже приготовил. На всякий случай.


В электронном виде!? :)) :))

----------


## MAX

> В электронном виде!? :)) :))


От чего же. Вполне реальную. Общение в сети рано или поздно становится реальным. Особенно с хорошим человеком.  :Wink: 
Я в этом году в этом убедился уже не раз. Вон, с ребятами из Таганрога общались, общались, а потом они меня в Геленджик пригласили. И уже в реале была распита бутылочка. И в Чехии на выставке встретился с людьми, с которыми раньше только в сети и мог пообщаться.
А тут такой повод. И спор достойный.

----------


## Helix

> А тут такой повод. И спор достойный.


Я полностью одобряю. Повод хороший для общения. 
Вот только, как мне кажется, мы и не спорили вовсе. :Biggrin: 
Но Вы правы, прошел почти год и в сети нет информации по собраным (нашими моделистами) Бе-10. Хотя такую тенденцию можно распостранить практически на любые прототипы :Smile: 
Или моделистов меньше стало, или многие работают "в стол".

----------


## MAX

Боюсь, что многие не в стол работают, а языки чешут больше  :Wink: . Такая тенденция наметилась.

----------


## Helix

> Такая тенденция наметилась.


А уже не тенденция, а правило  :Smile: 
Это "правило" я с Д.Срибным еще в 2000г. на "старом" форуме "доказывал" :Biggrin:

----------


## Helix

Вот и первая "набивка" кабины штурмана. То, что успел за 2 часа (академических  :Smile: ) в понедельник

----------


## bosun

отличная работа. :Eek:  Мне до такого видать еще далеко. :Confused: 
Можно только вопрос по компановке, отчего "переборка" дугой? И тут перечитывал если так можно сказать описание на каком то сайте и поразила фразатипа: сиденье пилота поварачивалось вокруг своей оси, для того чтобы обеспечит попадание пилота снизу. Как Вы думаете это нужно интерпритировать?

----------


## Helix

Последнюю неделю на сайт еле пробился - не грузится :(



> , отчего "переборка" дугой?


А она на самом деле "дугой". А вот как открывалась дверь в гермокабину экипажа, выяснить не удалось :( . Пришлось просто условную дверь показать (на проекциях компановок она (+ проем) по-толщине примерно 150-200мм)

Кресло пилота сдвигалось назад (как качели) для доступа пилота в кабину через нижний люк. По-идее на входной двери кермокабины должны быть пару ступенек, но их наличее (и вид) подтвердить нечем :)

----------


## bosun

Сам с трудом попадаю
Не поделитесь информацие по кабинам, конфидициальность гарантирую

----------


## Helix

Осталось установить ремни, "поджопник" :Smile: , пару "рычажков" и кресло штурмана готово  :Smile:

----------


## Helix

> Не поделитесь информацие по кабинам, конфидициальность гарантирую


Дык....  :Frown:  сам обещал ТАНТК о конфидициальности.  :Confused:

----------


## Baiji

> Осталось установить ремни, "поджопник", пару "рычажков" и кресло штурмана готово


Расскажите, пожалуйста, подробнее про кресла. 
Это К-22?
Делалось с "0" или что-то взяли за основу.

Очень интересно!

----------


## Helix

> Делалось с "0" или что-то взяли за основу.


Да кресла полностью с нуля. Я вроде уже выкладывал фотки по процессу изготовления кресла стрелка. А по этому креслу уже не стал выкладывать, т.к. вопросов не возникало  :Smile: 
Если интересно, то когда буду делать кресло пилота, то отсниму все этапы.

----------


## bosun

Ок, раз так то буду руководствоваться фотками Вашей модели. только Пожалуйсто пбольше бы их. И кресла надо и вообще :Rolleyes:  :Rolleyes: 

В словах не намекнете что там за тамбур по левому борту, через который экипаж попадает внутрь

----------


## Helix

> И кресла надо и вообще
> 
> В словах не намекнете что там за тамбур по левому борту, через который экипаж попадает внутрь


В чертежах монографии по Бе-10 из АиВ вполне нормальные виды кресел всех членов экипажа, я в основном ими и руководствуюсь.

Судить о тамбуре перед гермокабиной можно только по схеме компановки Бе-10Н из книги КБ Бериева

----------


## Helix

Решил показать этапы сборки кресла пилота
Вот заготовки для кресла


Склеил основные элементы


Подгонка заголовника


Готовый заголовник, "поджопник" и спинка


Что-то у меня не получается прицепить изображения, пришлось воспользоваться Радикалом.

----------


## Д.Срибный

> Что-то у меня не получается прицепить изображения, пришлось воспользоваться Радикалом.


Да, кое-какие настройки остались от старого сервера. Исправил, вроде все работает теперь.

----------


## Helix

Спасибо Дмитрий!!

----------


## Helix

Вот так получилось после покраски и сборки. Но это еще не всё :Smile:

----------


## Helix

А это уже  готовое кресло пилота

----------


## NaviDeRon

Спасибо за блог-все оч.интересно.Разрешите предположить на счет двери в кабину штурмана-возможно она откр.в перед и в низ,создавая своеобразный мостик-пол?! :Smile:

----------


## Helix

А вы знаете, что это скорее всего так и было. Но если это так, то внутр. сторона двери будет со ступеньками, по которым (при закрытой двери) поднимается в свою кабину пилот.

Но я уже переделывать не буду :) Пусть уже остается как есть.

----------


## Helix

Экипаж средствами аварийного покидания обеспечен  :Biggrin:

----------


## Александр II

Очень классно!!!

-----------
Александр.

----------


## bosun

Helix, а не поделитесь фото модели левого борта штурманской кабины. И не подскажите в штурманской кабине из АиВ просматриваеться прибоная доска как ее реализовали Вы?

----------


## Helix

> Helix, а не поделитесь фото модели левого борта штурманской кабины. И не подскажите в штурманской кабине из АиВ просматриваеться прибоная доска как ее реализовали Вы?



Нет, пока не поделюсь :Biggrin: , т.к. еще не делал :Rolleyes: 
Хотя приборку на правый борт уже приклеил (в субботу сфоткаю - будут занятия на СЮТ)). А на левом борту тоже есть приборка  :) (аналогично правому борту) Еще там индикатор радара и куча блоков аппаратуры :( (п.к. штурман проходит на свое рабочее место по правому борту, скорее всего поэтому все блоки максимально расположили на правом борту. А вот сегодня у меня были занятия с "Пионэрами" (как настали холода - повалили косяком) так пришли трое новеньких, пришлось им уделять больше внимания (пацаны пошли нынче совсем тупые - поколение покемонов или Пэпси - фиг их знает??) и за два часа занятий смог сделать только педали пилота и боковые "ящики под приборки" (как их правильно назвать - это те на которых (левом) РУДы стоят). А один пацан меня вообще "удивил" (блин) пока я занимался Бе-10, умудрился приклеить к корпусу УБ-32 "носики" от УБ-16 и чтобы они не провалились(а они проваливаются в корпусе блока, т.к. уже в диаметре :)) - вклеил кружочки из полистирола :))) (он собирает модель МИ-8 КРшную, а там в наборе два варианта блоков для Тшки и МТшки ).

----------


## Mishel2007

Доброго времени суток,
С интересом прочитал эту ветку форума, все классно, очень заинтересовал прототип и соответственно модель подскажите, пожалуйста, где сейчас можно ее приобрести?
Заранее спасибо 
Михаил.

----------


## bosun

Вот поробуйте http://armory.in.ua/product_info.php...oducts_id=4303

Магазин отличный ни разу не подвел. Правда вот получиться или нет трудно сказать тираж  был небольшой и времени много прошло.

----------


## Mishel2007

bosun, спасибо попробую....

----------


## Helix

Как и обещал - отснял сегодня  :Smile:  
Вот правая приборка штурмана

----------


## Александр II

жаль, что большинства такой красоты не будет видно... ((

-----------
Александр.

----------


## Helix

> жаль, что большинства такой красоты не будет видно... ((
> 
> Александр.


А кто туда вообще будет заглядывать!? :Biggrin:  Поставлю на полку за стекло - и увсё :Biggrin:

----------


## bosun

Большое спасибо, Helix, еще один вопросик в АиВ на правом борту всякий блоков побольше будет и есть две маленьких приборных доски. Это верно? И приборки выходят одинаковые?

----------


## Helix

> Большое спасибо, Helix, еще один вопросик в АиВ на правом борту всякий блоков побольше будет и есть две маленьких приборных доски. Это верно? И приборки выходят одинаковые?


Ну еще будут блоки перед Шп.№1 (я их пока не ставлю, п.к. отломаются, поставлю вместе с остеклением) Приборки (маленькие на два прибора) одна под иллюминатором, вторая слева от него между "большой" приборной. Я и так пытаюсь максимально "обвесить" кабину, но следует учитывать, что это 72 масштаб, т.ч. есть предел желаниям (возможностям), да и просто отсутствие информации  :Smile:

----------


## Helix

Я вот глянул на чертеж правого борта. Где здесь вы увидели много блоков. Красным я отметил те, что уже выполнил, зеленым - те, что предстоит установить  :Smile:

----------


## bosun

Про зеленые и был вопрос :Redface:  Без обид, просто я черпаю вдохновение и информацию из Вашей Работы. Еще раз спасибо за фото и подробные ответы

----------


## Helix

Ну вот правый борт штурмана (без пары блоков до 1 шп. и плафона освещения) готов. И еще педали пилота.

----------


## Victorlas

Исвиняюсь за флуд, не мог удержаться.
*Helix*? Вы молодец! Отдичная работа! Честно говоря не ожидал, что работа пойдет так качественно! Помню посмотрел на "начяло" работы без собого интереса. Но теперь прикупил себе набор. Буду молча наблюдать за Вашей работой, тк свой пока соберать не буду, М-50 еще не закончил. Удачи!

----------


## Helix

Алексей, а Вы случаем не из Киева (если, да, то плз. в пегер :))

----------


## Helix

Сколько раз зарок давал не брать заказы, а вот поддался :). П.к. уж больно тема незнакомая :). В декабре-январе делал мастер-модель автобуса "Шкода". Вот, что получилось. Правда после такой работы "из-под палки", пропал весь настрой на какие-нибудь модели.  В итоге полтора месяца полной апатии к любой модельной работе :)

----------


## Helix

Вот продолжение по Бе-10 чуток левого борта кабины штурмана

----------


## Волконовский Александр

Ну наконец-то продолжение!

----------


## Pit

А автобусы то здорово получились! Ососбенно если учесть размер (ориентировался по ревеловской баночке на заднем плане).  :Wink:

----------


## Helix

Дык размер там не маленький масштаб 1:43
А ориентироваться можно было и по линейке (на переднем плане каждой фотки лежит) :)

А так  - спасибо, хотя - ну их в пень эти автобусы :))

----------


## Scale-Master

> Дык размер там не маленький масштаб 1:43
> А ориентироваться можно было и по линейке (на переднем плане каждой фотки лежит) :)
> 
> А так  - спасибо, хотя - ну их в пень эти автобусы :))


Классно! :Biggrin:  :Biggrin:  :Biggrin:

----------


## Baiji

> Сколько раз зарок давал не брать заказы, а вот поддался :). П.к. уж больно тема незнакомая :). В декабре-январе делал мастер-модель автобуса "Шкода". Вот, что получилось. Правда после такой работы "из-под палки", пропал весь настрой на какие-нибудь модели.  В итоге полтора месяца полной апатии к любой модельной работе :)


А что у Вас за Як-23 на заднем плане? Кто делает, какой масштаб?  :Rolleyes:

----------


## Helix

> А что у Вас за Як-23 на заднем плане? Кто делает, какой масштаб?


Дык это КР 1/72 Чехи делали (и сейчас кажется делают) коробка еще времен социализма :))

----------


## Helix

Еще чуток набил "ящиками" левый борт

----------


## Helix

Может кто-то предложит вариант изготовления протектора ?? Хотя есть пару вариантов: 1. нарезать фолгу и приклеить; 2. нарезать изоленту и приклеить, 3. нарезать полистирол и приклеить (потом обточить); 4. сделать пресс-форму(штамп) - откатать в фольге, а потом отлить из герметика и ленту приклеить к протектору :-О )

Уже потихоньку отливаю заготовки для колес

----------


## ЖеШе

Прям эдакие леденцы))))

----------


## Scale-Master

> Может кто-то предложит вариант изготовления протектора ?? Хотя есть пару вариантов: 1. нарезать фолгу и приклеить; 2. нарезать изоленту и приклеить, 3. нарезать полистирол и приклеить (потом обточить); 4. сделать пресс-форму(штамп) - откатать в фольге, а потом отлить из герметика и ленту приклеить к протектору :-О )
> 
> Уже потихоньку отливаю заготовки для колес


Это твоя силиконовая форма или это не силикон? Я тут Як-30 и Як-32 задавал уже этот вопрос, да наверно не видел ещё никто, поэтому ещё раз здесь.

----------


## Helix

Это силиконовая форма (силикон 2-х компонентный, смола полиэфирка, а цветные, п.к. проба разных красителей :))

----------


## EQUIP

> Может кто-то предложит вариант изготовления протектора ?? Хотя есть пару вариантов: 1. нарезать фолгу и приклеить; 2. нарезать изоленту и приклеить, 3. нарезать полистирол и приклеить (потом обточить); 4. сделать пресс-форму(штамп) - откатать в фольге, а потом отлить из герметика и ленту приклеить к протектору :-О )
> 
> Уже потихоньку отливаю заготовки для колес



Приветствую!
Вряд ли герметик удастся чем-то приклеить...
Да и как такую форму держать? Отдельными косыми полосками?  :Confused: 
Гляжу, заготовкой были колеса В-17?
Можно было бы взять В-17  или В-29 от EQUIPAGE. Хоть резина была бы и с ромбиком.
А указанный протектор похож на Ан-12, каковой я до сих пор не знаю как сделать для комплекта в виду мелкости и сложности...
А размеры подходят? Чего-то у себя не нашел.

----------


## Helix

> А размеры подходят? Чего-то у себя не нашел.


Боле-менее по размеру подошло колесо от В-29 Академ (он же Ту-4 моделист) надо только диски переделать, а вот как быть с протектором?? Не особо охота сидеть под лупой и клеить каждый сегмет. Хотя если сделать чуть-чуть крупнее елочку, то можно и попробывать

----------


## Carrey

> Может кто-то предложит вариант изготовления протектора ??


Я вот так делал на 9К714: http://www.mediafire.com/imageview.p...zjhkhz&thumb=5 и вперёд (next).

----------


## Helix

> Я вот так делал на 9К714


Размерчик не тот  :Redface:

----------


## Евгений Дедигуров

Труэ Деталс смоляные в 72-ом с протектором для Б-29 делает.

----------


## Scale-Master

> Приветствую!
> Вряд ли герметик удастся чем-то приклеить...
> Да и как такую форму держать? Отдельными косыми полосками? 
> Гляжу, заготовкой были колеса В-17?
> Можно было бы взять В-17  или В-29 от EQUIPAGE. Хоть резина была бы и с ромбиком.
> А указанный протектор похож на Ан-12, каковой я до сих пор не знаю как сделать для комплекта в виду мелкости и сложности...
> А размеры подходят? Чего-то у себя не нашел.


Сделать можно, и в принципе не так уж и сложно, минус толко в том, что протектор не глубокий будет...
...а делаем так: узор профиля нарезаем из самой толстой Flock-Foil на плотере, аккуратно наклеиваем а затем заново переливаем из смолы.
Нагрузку на колёсах тоже можно сделать, только тут процеда другая, надо с эпоксидного пластелина начинать, в разогретом состоянии жидкий как смола, как подстывает - так нагрузку симулировать. Со смолой этого не сделаешь, "симуляция" "возвращается" в исходное положение... пока застынет, так либо уже всё исчезло либо не так хороше видно... я уже в своё время достаточно поэкспериментировал...

----------


## Helix

Вот закончил левый борт штурманской кабины, правда фотка не получилась  :Frown:

----------


## Kasatka

очень неплохо! можно наверное еще сухой кистью пройтись сверху

----------


## Helix

> можно наверное еще сухой кистью пройтись сверху


Это уже для самоуспокоения :Redface: , т.к. после сборки половинок фюзеляжа "потрохов" практически видно не будет.

ЗЫ: Перед "погребением" кабин - наведу лоск (по-мере возможности) :Smile:

----------


## Kasatka

=)ну тогда для самоуспокоения можно было бы еще проводку между всеми этими блоками проложить =)
но это уже тогда будет спокойствие биатлониста =))

----------


## Scale-Master

> Вот закончил левый борт штурманской кабины, правда фотка не получилась


А откуда вообще такие подробности??? Неужели всё-таки есть какой-то фотоматериал, на которуй можно опираться? Или это всё-же условно?...

----------


## Helix

> А откуда вообще такие подробности??? Неужели всё-таки есть какой-то фотоматериал, на которуй можно опираться? Или это всё-же условно?...


Фото нет, есть только схемы расположения гарнитуры кабин из тех описания. Из фот есть только три  : обзор (вид) из кабины стрелка, штурмана и пилота. Ну и пару сечений кабин по шпангоутам.

----------


## Helix

> Или это всё-же условно?...


Можно глянуть схему правого борта (пост №168) и как у меня получилось (пост №170)

----------


## Helix

> =)ну тогда для самоуспокоения можно было бы еще проводку между всеми этими блоками проложить =)
> но это уже тогда будет спокойствие биатлониста =))


Вот кабы знать где и как она проходит, то можно смело и проводку тянуть, а так выдумывать и предпологать - лучше оставить, как есть. Хотя была такая мысля  :Biggrin:

----------


## Baiji

Обнаружил новое для себя фото и статью:

http://avicopress.ru/books/fort_be10.html

----------


## ghoormo

А где в Москве можно купить такую модель?

----------


## В.Марков

> А где в Москве можно купить такую модель?


Здесь можете попробывать с производителем  связаться.
http://scalemodels.ru/modules/forum/...060.html#60060

Можете еще с лейбами поговорить, может они Вам "под заказ" привезут.

С Ув.  В.М.

----------


## Nazar

Есл Вы считаете , что цена установленная производителем адекватна , можете приобрести здесь
http://amarket.pl.ua/index.php?productID=344

----------


## ghoormo

Большое спасибо!

----------


## Mishel2007

65.00$ однако :Mad:

----------


## Nazar

Плюс накиньте еще двадцатку примерно, за пересылку с братской украины, итого это чудо модельного гения, обойдется Вам примерно в 2500-2700р.

----------


## Baiji

Как будто есть какой-то выбор? Scratchbuild - это отдельная песня и думаю будет подороже... 
Нужен Бе-10 - покупаете, не нужен - не покупаете.

Я купил и счастлив как удав  :Biggrin:   :Smile:

----------


## Nazar

> Как будто есть какой-то выбор? Scratchbuild - это отдельная песня и думаю будет подороже... 
> Нужен Бе-10 - покупаете, не нужен - не покупаете.
> 
> Я купил и счастлив как удав



Именно этим, производитель и пользуется, отсутствием аналога.
А как может оказаться самодел дороже, из пластика на сумму 2500 рублей, можно небольшой самолетик 1/1 собрать. Шучу :Biggrin:

----------


## Mishel2007

Верно Nazar, за 2500 можно пластика штук на 10 Бериевых приобрести.... :Smile:

----------


## Helix

Так получилось, что совсем со временем стало туго :(
Но вот сосвсем чуть-чуть: правый борт кабины летчика.
А все "спасибо" модели ICM ТЗ ЗиЛ-157, хотел "для отдыха" впервые "поковырять" авто в 1/72, но руки не удержались и пошел "перепил", ну а там уж и до Бе-10 добрались :)

ЗЫ
Извиняюсь за качество фото

----------


## Mishel2007

Что-то стало тихо.......:(

----------


## Helix

Что поделать!? :Frown: 
На "удовольствия" времени  не хватает, приходится  порой и подрабатывать. Вот сейчас выполняю очередной заказ

----------


## rotfront

кузова наверно из резина? какой резин употребляете? какие добавки к нему?

----------


## Уокер

*Helix*, респект! Внушаить! (с)

А стоило это все делать, ведь все равно не видно будет внутри...

----------


## Nazar

> А стоило это все делать, ведь все равно не видно будет внутри...


Муса, у нас в Питере, небезизвестные тебе люди, делают примерно то-же самое, я и сам с этим столкнулся по работе, так вот, делать стоит, ибо на самом деле все видно. Если ты конечно автобусы имеешь в виду

----------


## rotfront

Ну так что с моделью? Жива ещё?

----------


## FLOGGER

> Ну так что с моделью? Жива ещё?


Да уж, четыре года прошло!

----------


## Helix

Пришлось покинуть Украину (по известным Вам причинам) сейчас вновь обитаю под Питером. Все модели, инструменты, оборудование и т.п. остались у отца в гараже (п.к. вывозил семью и брал с собой самое необходимое - не до моделей было :(  ). Если будет возможность ( и к тому времени все устаканится), то через год перевезу все в Питер, и здесь уже   продолжу. Хотя "годы уже не те" и зрение стало садиться :(, т.ч. заниматься любимым хобби уже предстоит в очках и с помощью лампы-линзы.

----------


## Kasatka

> Пришлось покинуть Украину (по известным Вам причинам) сейчас вновь обитаю под Питером. Все модели, инструменты, оборудование и т.п. остались у отца в гараже (п.к. вывозил семью и брал с собой самое необходимое - не до моделей было :(  ). Если будет возможность ( и к тому времени все устаканится), то через год перевезу все в Питер, и здесь уже   продолжу. Хотя "годы уже не те" и зрение стало садиться :(, т.ч. заниматься любимым хобби уже предстоит в очках и с помощью лампы-линзы.


не утряслось там у вас?

----------

